# Thera-Band



## Billy_Bearing (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone know the best place to get a nice big box of gold in the UK, i suppose amazon or ebay, i used to work in the hospital as maintenance, with almost access to the whole place i bet i could of got loads of it, i access to the lathes and a whole host of macinery , the stores was a gold mine, what have i done..?! ahh well life goes on.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I went direct.

"Boxes... because one can never have enough?"

http://www.thera-bands.co.uk/index.php?id_category=15&controller=category

"customising service" For different lengths.

http://www.thera-bands.co.uk/index.php?id_category=14&controller=category

But before charging off into the sunset... concider what you might find on your door step:

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301%3A0474906146&ie=UTF-8&q=asda&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=asda%20fit4life&gsc.sort=

and:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25267-slingshots-in-london/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Billy_Bearing said:


> Anyone know the best place to get a nice big box of gold in the UK, i suppose amazon or ebay, i used to work in the hospital as maintenance, with almost access to the whole place i bet i could of got loads of it, i access to the lathes and a whole host of macinery , the stores was a gold mine, what have i done..?! ahh well life goes on.


Don't feel bad. The Gold is rarely used in physical therapy and hospitals. Its to heavy.Used more in strength training applications.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I found eBay to b cheapest 5or 6ft for $8, on amazon I seen 5yds for $35, but that would probably deteriorate before I use it all


----------

